# New Rescue Dog is Pacing...Ideas?



## Rescue Girl

Hello all! This is my first post and I'm hoping you can help. I just rescued a female GSD about 3y/o. Brought her home from AZ to SoCal last night. My other two dogs (a black lab male and a terrier mix pup) were at our other home so she could get acclimated and sleep. Here's what I know about her, and it's not much. She was taken to a rescue from the shelter where the owners left her because they were moving. The lady at this rescue decided to starve the animals  and my friend's rescue went with the sheriff to confiscate a total of 17 dogs, this one being one of them. She is about 20lbs underweight (any ideas on how to put it on w/out using people food would be appreciated).

:help:Here's my main question. Is pacing normal? She's been going back and forth all over the house and then she goes to the doors and taps the knob with her nose. I take her out, sometimes she goes to the bathroom other times she doesn't. Then, she starts pacing in the yard as well. My guess is she's still nervous here, but I want to make sure. She's eating her food with no problem and will finally go lay down and rest, but I just want to help her to be comfortable. 

Thanks and sorry for the lengthy post.


----------



## Denman

It will take time for the pup to get used to the new environment. When I rescued my GSD she was about 9 months old and she was acclimated within a week, with a 3 year old it may take more time. Just give her a nice place to sleep, feed her in the house, and soon enough she will realize that is her house. 

As for putting on weight, I would just feed a little more than usual every meal, it may take time, but you do not want to rush putting on weight.

Also Welcome!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

It can take up to 2 weeks for a dog to feel confortable in a new home. Pacing is normal. Give her time. Stick to a routine with her, it will help her.


----------



## Lilie

Congrats on the new GSD!


----------



## DnP

GSDBESTK9 said:


> It can take up to 2 weeks for a dog to feel confortable in a new home. Pacing is normal. Give her time. Stick to a routine with her, it will help her.


I've found a routine to be a key for a new dog. I found when I adopted Phoenix that keeping a good routine helped him settle in. Feeding times, exercise, sleeping/waking times...something she can depend on. She's a bit stressed right now from all the change in her life. I would not be surprised if it took her a bit of time to settle down and settle into your house.


----------



## JazzNScout

Bless you for taking in that sweetheart. Like others have said, she's just nervous, not used to her new surroundings. 

When I got Scout, I felt so sorry for him because he kept looking out the front window, knowing that we came in from the front -- I knew he wanted to head back from where he came. He was a pacer, too. Soon enough, he realized he was stuck here


----------



## Rescue Girl

*Thank You*

Thanks to all the helpful GSD parents. I am happy to report that Lela is finally settled. Turns out that she had indigestion from the long car trip from the rescue in AZ to here in SoCal. The pacing was because she's a genius and didn't want to potty in the house. Already a good girl. After a bath, toenail trim and a treat finding mission at the pet shop, she's happily sleeping and preparing for a fun day tomorrow.


----------



## cagirl

Glad she is settling in these work great to get dogs to gain weight well 
Holistic Dog - Satinballs Satin Balls


----------



## Melina

Just nerves, sometimes it takes a bit for them to get acclimated...

What the heck is the name of this Rescue though? I live in AZ, I'd like to know who it was...You can PM me if you wish.


----------



## RogueRed26

Good to hear she is finally settling down. Continue making her feel special and loved. I have always heard that adopted dogs are always the best, they appreciate their new owner even more when the adopter open their home to them. Good luck! =)


----------



## Dawn

It is so good that you rescued her!! She is nervous!!! She has no idea what is happening or where she is. It will take time but she will calm down. Alot has happened to her. Even though her home was horrible, she was taken from her home that was familar brought to a shelter which is stressful and than now at your home. 
She will come to know you and love you and calm down...it will just take time.
thank you again for rescuing her!


----------



## Mac's Mom

Rescue Girl said:


> She was taken to a rescue from the shelter where the owners left her because they were moving. The lady at this rescue decided to starve the animals  and my friend's rescue went with the sheriff to confiscate a total of 17 dogs, this one being one of them. She is about 20lbs underweight (any ideas on how to put it on w/out using people food would be appreciated).
> 
> I am so thankful for people like you who not only save dogs but provide a wonderful and loving home for them. She's beautiful. I'm so happy for you both.
> 
> I hope that sick & twisted woman was arrested and the "rescue" was shut down or is under new management.


----------



## DangerousBeauty

I agree she is nervous. In time she will relax. I would sit and talk softly to her a little each day. We had a dog at the kennel that would do that the first week he was there (the owners were gone for one month every year) I would spend some extra time with him. 

Takes time and patients. So glad you you took her in and saved her! Sounds like she will have a safe and happy home and hopefully this will help her relax and open up in no time!


----------



## H_Brinker

I myself just rescued a 3/yo GS and what we are using to put weight on him is puppy food. We were told to try this by our local pet store and it has worked on some of our other dogs in the past. We are still working on the pacing issue ourselves I hope to get this under contol soon.


----------



## KZoppa

when i brought Shelby home she was severely underweight. My vet suggested mixing canned food in with the dry food. She's now at a good body weight for a 1 year old and tries to raid the other dog bowls for anything they may leave behind. mixing some puppy food in with the dry food may also help but be careful as that can actually gives them the runs.


----------



## zio

I too have a new rescue 10 months old, paces and circles and can't seen to relax and chill. Tomorrow will be one week that we have had him and today is the first day he can lay down and sleep outside of his crate!!!!! Woohoo, progress. 
I've read all the posts here and am so happy to hear this is normal. Other than the pacing ocd circling he is a great guy, mild mannered and easily distracted. I can't wait till he settles in and is a bit more affectionate, when does that come??


----------



## Fodder

although the pacing is normal, since it is stress/anxiety/nerve driven I would limit it either by use of crate time, tether her to you, or just restrict the amount of rooms she has access to. even tho laying down for a nap may seem obvious or within her control, sometimes they need our help to create the situation.

as far as her weight, I wouldn't try to intentionally put weight on her any faster... if she is medically clear then it'll happen with a good quality and consistent diet. follow the recommendations for her desired weight rather than her current weight.

best of luck with your new girl!!


----------



## jschrest

Something that hasn't been suggested yet, dogs that have been tied out or kenneled for long lengths of time are pacers. A lot of it can and is normally nerves, but some dogs pace and circle a lot because that is all they are used to with the limited space they have grown up in. If that is the case, it will eventually stop (I'm most cases. I had a rescue that paced and circled until he passed) but it generally takes more time than it does when it's just a dog getting used to their surroundings and finding where they fit in the new environment.

I would also be very interested in what rescue it was, I'm also in AZ.

And last, but not least, thank you for rescuing! And I second the satin balls, they work like a charm for weight gain


----------



## gsdsar

My current foster girl was very similar. She never settled, was always attached to me, pushed her nose on doors and screen windows. Just unsettled. 

Set up a schedule, set rules and expectations, and your girl will settle down. I have had my foster for only 10 days, but about day 4 she finally started relaxing. She now is fairly normal, still some anxiety, but getting better. 

I do lots of confidence building, tug, play, patting on the side, and I ignore the anxiety. 

Good luck and congrats on your new girl.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

zio said:


> I too have a new rescue 10 months old, paces and circles and can't seen to relax and chill. Tomorrow will be one week that we have had him and today is the first day he can lay down and sleep outside of his crate!!!!! Woohoo, progress.
> I've read all the posts here and am so happy to hear this is normal. Other than the pacing ocd circling he is a great guy, mild mannered and easily distracted. I can't wait till he settles in and is a bit more affectionate, when does that come??


Congrats on your new addition. You should start your own thread, so we can hear more about your boy.


----------

